
Researchers Crack 923-bit Encryption, Set New World Record - zoowar
http://www.maximumpc.com/article/news/researchers_crack_923-bit_encryption_set_new_world_record
======
ecesena
Fujitsu (claims to have) established a new record "smashing" pairing-based
cryptography at 923 bits with 252 cores in 148.2 days, while the previous
record in 2009 was 676 bits.

The Fujitsu announcement is here:
[http://www.fujitsu.com/global/news/pr/archives/month/2012/20...](http://www.fujitsu.com/global/news/pr/archives/month/2012/20120618-01.html)

Can anyone find a research paper on that?

Anyway, IMHO the article posted looks a bit confuse (and confusing...)

For pairing-based cryptography (although precise settings are unclear),
923-bit security is still kind of poor: less than 1024, which is considered
equivalent to 80-bit symmetric security. This means that AES-128 is still far
away... I don't really get the relationship with AES.

